# MS Excel: similar function like Edate for weeks?



## abhishek.sharma (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi

On MS Excel: Is there a similar function to edate for weeks. (EDATE is a function to calculate & add months to a date).
thanks in advance: Abhishek


----------



## Elkar (Mar 17, 2008)

Couldn't you just use something like:

=A1+(B1*7)

Where A1 is your start date and B1 is the number of weeks to add.


----------



## rolroak (May 23, 2016)

First off I can't believe I had to go through all of that just to post and help your forum members out. you might make it so anyone can reply, and just put in safe guards against duplicate posts, spamming (auto block session id or public IP of user). 

To answer this question though. 

If you set the date as (YY/MM/DD) it will work to then use an equation like a1=(b1+14) to get a date that is 14 days ahead of the current date. But it only works when the dates are formulated correctly. I was having the same issue which is what lead me to this forum question in the first place. 

Thanks


----------

